# mouse farm



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... WMOL0GoCxQ

scroll down and read the sheer volume of animals kept(back of photo)shame there are no pics of the cages.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow. I am sitting here attempting to guess how many staff he needed to care for all those. That is, assuming he had a life outside of his 'farm'.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and how much must they have eaten.I'd really have liked to see inside the farm.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

So would I. I was peering at the tins behind him trying to decide if that was food, or something else.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Dang that's a lot!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just looked at the picture and it would appear that they are not food tins but what he actually used to keep his mice in, if you look closely you will see that it is laid out in a type of rack system with mesh on top of the tins, the size of which look about the size of a catering tin of coffee.

Size of which would definitely contravene the animal welfare act of today. Minimum floor space required her in the UK for Lab mice upto 30g is 200 sq cm for an idividual or if in group can be as low as 60 sq cm, over 30g minimum floor space per animal is 200 sq CM or 100sq cm if housed in groups.

This might also give alot of members some idea as to the legal minimum cage space required to house their mice and should be a minimum of 12 cm in height, although bigger is always better to maintain a healthy animal.


----------

